# Ganguly, Dravid dropped from Tri ODI



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

Ganguly and dravid have been shockingly dropped from the tri series odi against srilanka and the aussies...Wiht dravid hes nt been in good touch..its understandable..but with ganguly..scoring more then 2500 runs last year and also scoring the highest runs fr india in the frst test and dual fifties in both innings..in fact he is the highest run scorer in the world last year adding tests and odis together..


 His omission is beyond all logic...


This is a real shocker...best of luck India..hope this helps...


----------



## REY619 (Jan 20, 2008)

This sux man, absolutely SUX!!!!! WTF were the selectors thinking????
How can they axe Dada????? Look his 2007 record... S/R of 77, Average of 45!!
Holy Crap!


----------



## utsav (Jan 20, 2008)

More over they took sehwag WTF?


----------



## casanova (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't think they are out of the tri-series but some single charity ODI.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2008)

For Dravid, I can understand. He isn't in good form in One Dayers...but Ganguly!!! I am surprised that he had been averaging 40++ last year as an opening batsman and they dropped him. WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Jan 20, 2008)

gift to aussies i guess, ganguly , what a player and a good human being.. he donated some 10 lakhs to a family some days ago.. 

well for cricket indian selection sucks..


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 20, 2008)

when i first heard on NDTV that ganguly may be dropped, i thought it was another media rumour. But when they announced it, i was like shocked. you cant test youngsters against australia. it does not makes sense.


----------



## casanova (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeh, I got the wrong news earlier. Agree with Shantanu, dropping Ganguly at this time is a boon for Aussies..


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

This decision is unbelievable… BCCI said as follows….

"The emphasis was on fielding abilities and they wanted a young fielding side for the series. That's why you see a lot of youngsters in the side."


</SPAN>But it is not acceptable….


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^yea..its ok if we cant bat or bowl...if we field well we r the best..


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2008)

'Young Fielders' saved 2-3 ODD boundaries in an innings but were not able to score even 20 runs when they had to bat.........
Dropping Ganguly is unacceptable....................

Edit: I think that Ganguly is a decent fielder........


----------



## hellgate (Jan 20, 2008)

WTF r the selectors trying to prove by dropping Ganguly when he's in such a good form.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

Gang is not like as before.... He improved his fielding skill and also he is allrounder


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 21, 2008)

ganguly always comes in handy for big run chases which i'm sure will be a lot during the series.F'n jew


----------



## New (Jan 21, 2008)

Our new youth team is only suitable for 20-20...They don't have the ability to play full 50 overs match...I hope Sachin and Sehwag will do something good..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2008)

No logic watsoever..all the newspapers are claiming that dhoni dumped the seniors and wanted a fresh and good fielding side...

As per outr typical indian mentality..it is gud that they have taken such a bold and stupid decision..but if it does not work out..we will get to see the ouster of yet another captain...


----------



## x3060 (Jan 21, 2008)

i wonder if the selectors want the team to win or to go back to the loosing days???????


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey what the hell they are doing...
Dravid and Ganguly.
Anyone stop this as i cannot bear this.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 21, 2008)

This is really bad....
This is exactly what the aussies wanted to kick the indians out... 
The selectors are big idiots


----------



## anish_sha (Jan 21, 2008)

they ll realise their mistakes after 2 matches i guess... see the guys in selectors panel... VENKATAPATHY RAJU n all... good for nothin while playing for india.. i doubt whether how to hold a bat ! ! !


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2008)

They are doomed.
How can a player like Ganguly be removed,who has showed his mettle.
A player form can't be decided on a single match performance.
This will prove costly to the Indian team.


----------



## azzu (Jan 21, 2008)

very sad very sad
damn these selectors


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, it seems as if both of them were dropped on suggestion by Dhoni.  It defies all logic. Think again there is something fishy going on....They have a high chance to be doomed in the tri-series.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2008)

yes...utter crap man....

dhoni thinks himself to be sum superhero whose place as captain is challenged by the senior captains...

utter crap..


----------



## kuni5_hem (Jan 21, 2008)

well..we cannot do anything but to vent about it..
and c the worst part of this..Indian Selectors hav alwayz the habit of selectin the team before the completion of the series..as in this case Test Series isnt over n they hav declared the one day team..tht 2 with the exclusion of two important players who can play a key role in the final test..it wil certainly affect the players mentality...


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not want to say that Dravid was dropped because he was not selected in the previous ODIs, but DADA's dropping is a serious loophole in ODI team. The selectors previously saw that matches can't be won only using the so called 'youth power' but they are still not going to accept it. 

Dhoni is either crazy or a real faltu player. He was chosen as the 'Dhoni Dhamaka' and from the past one and half years I could not see his 'dhamaka'. What the hell he is doing ?


----------



## utsav (Jan 22, 2008)

He is in luv man


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 22, 2008)

^^^^heart broken...yuvi being dadas pet..hes trying to take revenge on yuvi by showing dada the door...
Its all coz of deepika..lol


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

^*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
We are going to loose ODI series...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

^^Thats obvious..


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 22, 2008)

Dravid dropped thats not surprise but dada dropped now thats really hurts.
i dont see any difference between monkey and venkapathy raju.even then monkey would be a better selector.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 22, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> Dravid dropped thats not surprise but dada dropped now thats really hurts.
> i dont see any difference between monkey and venkapathy raju.even then *monkey* would be a better selector.


Dont be racist.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 23, 2008)

Now Indiatimes.com has published that based on the opinions of trainer Gregory King, Yuvraj Singh and Dhoni (we knew the part about Dhoni), Ganguly was dropped.

*cricket.indiatimes.com/Kings_observation_sealed_Dadas_fate/articleshow/2721365.cms

We need someone to make runs while batting in order to save runs the opponent scores while fielding. Now there's very few to make runs. 20-20 and a 50 over ODI are not same. The selectors have completely lost their mind.

See this, Sidhu and Jadeja challenging the selector's decisions on NDTV.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACr3RXXHId4

And imagine the timing of the annoucement just before the 4th test. It will have a huge impact on the players dropped and will surely affect their performance on field.


----------



## Indyan (Jan 23, 2008)

I soo hate Dhoni and Yuvi now!
Yuvi not backing Ganguly surprised me the most since Ganguly had backed him even in difficult times.


----------



## Pat (Jan 23, 2008)

Well,I guess we are over exaggerating here..Decision on Dravid was spot-on.Also, even though Ganguly has been in good touch in Test matches, his performance in ODIs has not been up to the mark.He might have scored a few runs but he is not the same old Ganguly that we knew.Majority of his innings have been painstakingly slow and devoid of any planning.He opens the innings, blocks,blocks, smashes a four, blocks,blocks etc..It goes on and on..

I,for one, am with the selectors on this decision.Its about time to give youngsters a chance considering ganguly will not be there next time India visits Australia!

Also, all this hue and cry over gangulys outster..Can somebody tell me that even with the so called seniors in our team, were we able to beat Australia in our own den ??

P.S: I laughed out loud on reading someones comment that "Ganguly is a decent fielder"


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> Well,I guess we are over exaggerating here..Decision on Dravid was spot-on.Also, even though Ganguly has been in good touch in Test matches, his performance in ODIs has not been up to the mark.He might have scored a few runs but he is not the same old Ganguly that we knew.Majority of his innings have been painstakingly slow and devoid of any planning.He opens the innings, blocks,blocks, smashes a four, blocks,blocks etc..It goes on and on..
> 
> I,for one, am with the selectors on this decision.Its about time to give youngsters a chance considering ganguly will not be there next time India visits Australia!
> 
> ...


----------



## bugsome (Jan 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^heart broken...yuvi being dadas pet..hes trying to take revenge on yuvi by showing dada the door...
> Its all coz of deepika..lol



ya i think so..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

never mind guys, Ganguly is known for surpising every one as the role model for Come Backs 

so yeah, without dravid and ganguly it is not that hard to imagine the would be fate of the team in TRI series 

but really what Dhoni and yuvi then self did in the last 3 test ??


----------



## utsav (Jan 23, 2008)

now ganguly is saying that he is thinking of taking sanyaaaaaas


----------



## Pat (Jan 23, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> but under ganguly we were able to draw the series.we all remember that.i believe none of the team so far has ever beaten them except for england.its not fair to drop the seniors just for their age and future prospects.After all lion is the king of the jungle



That was a test series dude..We are talking about ODIs here!!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 29, 2008)

*this decision was unfair.*


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2008)

let Dhoni and selectors prove that their decision to drop dravid and ganguly(dont like his elitist attitude from the first day he is playing)


----------



## nix (Jan 29, 2008)

senior indian cricket players want to play as long as possible.. so they can make most money. seniors here dont give change for youngsters to prove themselves. like sachin and kumble.. they want to play forever... no one country has such old players.. they just hang on to make more money. all seniors should retire.


----------



## Pat (Jan 29, 2008)

^^Probably take a leaf from Adam Gilchrists hat


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 29, 2008)

^^^fact is..if the team loses horribly here then the selectors will be forced to bring the seniors back...no matter what..soo..its nt fair on the selectors part to drop them if they r to be on the basis of the failure of a single series(if india play horribly that is)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 29, 2008)

nix said:


> senior indian cricket players want to play as long as possible.. so they can make most money. seniors here dont give change for youngsters to prove themselves. like sachin and kumble.. they want to play forever... no one country has such old players.. they just hang on to make more money. all seniors should retire.


 
You give me one realistic cricketing justification why Kumble and Sourav and Sachin should quit now, keeping in view of their performances over the last 1 year in test and one day cricket. What did your *'young'* generation (read Yuvraj/Dhoni/Jaffer) do in Australia?


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 29, 2008)

See the test match avg of yuva and dhoni.... Its bad performance... Without our seniour players we cann't won the match....


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 29, 2008)

^^Absolutely Right. Though new players may play better than seniors in ODIs but they can't match seniors in tests


----------



## chesss (Jan 30, 2008)

u all stink of  star news/ india tv


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^Come to the point. If you posted in this thread, please honor us with the opinions you have regarding the topic and not commenting on whoever is stinking on what!


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2008)

nix said:


> senior indian cricket players want to play as long as possible.. so they can make most money. seniors here dont give change for youngsters to prove themselves. like sachin and kumble.. they want to play forever... no one country has such old players.. they just hang on to make more money. all seniors should retire.



For your kind information, Sachin averaged 70.43 in the last series against Australia.

Dhoni averaged 17.62 in 8 innings and Yuvraj averaged 4.25 in 4 innings.

*I hope this answers that why they want (actually they don't want but you think that they want) to play as long as possible...........*


----------

